# Shaking belly...



## mummie2be

The other night not thinking about i was lying in bed when my fiance roled over and started to shake my belly...now he's stressing out that he may have harmed the baby somehow..
Ideas?


----------



## ttc1soon

No, it wouldn't have hurt the baby doing something like that. The ultrasound techs do that sometimes to get the baby to move into the right position. I do it sometimes to get my little ones to move around if they haven't been moving much or if my little girl is kicking me on the bladder. They have fluid in there that protects them. If just shaking your belly would hurt them no one would ever want to move in pregnancy, just think walking alone will bounce your belly a little.


----------



## Melisa1985

Hey hun, you should be fine I think. How hard did he shake it??? I know at my doctors appt the baby wouldn't turn a certain way that the doctor needed it to turn, so the doctor shook my belly with the sonogram machine just so he can get the baby to turn and change position. It does shake the baby (like i saw on the screen), but the baby also moved. I was scared that the doctor did that because i was seeing the baby shaking, but im sure the doctor wouldn't have done it if it was bad. the baby did move and he got to see what he wanted. i think u should be okay.


----------



## mummie2be

He didn't shake it to hard..the other day a friend of his (not knowing I was pregnant yet) walked up to me and shook my belly..kind hard..I think thats what has him more worried then everything. I've told him many times not to worry, everything will be fine.


----------



## ttc1soon

Yeah my 50 pound dog has stepped on my belly twice and both babies are still just fine. I think it would take a lot to hurt them but worrying is natural and just comes with the territory.


----------



## charmy28

your baby is well protected in there. I always remember at my dating scan the sonographer was pressing soooo hard. I asked her if pressing like that could hurt the baby. She looked at me like I was crazy and said "hunny, women have falls and some are in car crashes and everything is fine, it would take quite a bit of force for any damage to occur".


----------



## sue_88

Baby will be fine. Baby is so well protected, a shake here and there wont do anything.

Heck I bounce myself up the stairs at a rate of knots to get my heart racing and bubs is perfect!


----------



## mammy2oaklen

you should be fine i constantly have a 2stone toddler jumping all over my bump lol and my baby is fine wiggling about lots


----------



## Kaleido

Im sure everything is fine, some women continue to jog thru pregnancy! I can't imagine how much shaking around there is then! And just yesterday during my 20 week ultrasound my tech was really shaking my tummy around to try and get baby to flip...she was stubborn tho! Why in the world would a friend of your dh walk up to you and grab your belly and shake it tho? I'm trying to imagine a friend of my husbands doing that, I don't know who would sock him first, me or him lolll :)


----------



## smokey

If you have seen the way mid wifes have to manhandle bumps somtimes to get babys to wake up or move around (especialy when they havnt turned yet towards the end) youll realise that a shake is not going to do any harm at all.
They are floating in so much fluide they hardly notice it.
I used to shake and prode my son when I was about 8 months to get him to wake up and give a kick and all it ever did was make him get revenge by still kicking at 3 in the morning :)


----------

